# Obligée de convertir toutes mes vidéos VLC ???



## annaf415 (28 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'aquérir une apple TV. 
Suis-je obligée de convertir toutes mes vidéos actuellement en vlc en mp4 pour les archiver dans itunes ??? 
ça va être hyper long ! 
+ 
quel logiciel de conversion gratuit et fiable ? 
On m'a dit MPEG Streamclip mais il faut encore acheter un module quick time 2 (??? je me souviens plus...) 

merci de vos réponse ! Je voulais justement cesser de transférer, encoder etc... 

Bonne journée ! 
af


----------



## philippe089 (28 Mars 2012)

salut,

moi j'utilise iSquint... c'est gratuit et ça marche bien.


----------



## annaf415 (29 Mars 2012)

mais vous réencodez toutes vos vidéos qui ne sont pas en mp4 ???? 
C'est vraiment du boulot ! et encore du temps qu'il faut perdre AVANT de pouvoir voir une vidéo...
Merci de votre réponse !!! 
pas sûre d'avoir tout compris au "confort" de l'AppleTV

af


----------



## Arlequin (29 Mars 2012)

ai eu trop de soucis avec VLC

>>> handbrake est nickel pour ça

oui, c'est long, en fonction de la puissance de la machine

+à


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
Peut-être qu'en _jaibreakant la boiboite_, tu pourrais lire tes vidéos sans les réencoder ?
Je n'ai pas AppleTV, c'est juste une idée, je laisse la place aux spécialistes.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Mars 2012)

il y avait une astuce en son temps (Léopard de mémoire) avec QTpro pour ne pas réencoder, mais simplement "préparer" le fichier pour une compatibilité iTunes ... mais est ce encore d'actualité  et surtout est ce compatible apple tv


----------



## sparo (29 Mars 2012)

La manipule consiste à changer le conteneur mais il faut que le codec vidéo soit h264 et le son en AAC. On peut aussi le faire avec subler mais uniquement de MKV vers m4v


----------



## AZTT (29 Mars 2012)

j'ai entendu parler de VLC STREAMMING mais ce serait une appli IPad/Iphone...
c'est ça... du coup ça encode à la volée toute sorte de vidéo, ça balance sur l'Ipad qui lui même serait relié à la TV
c'est une solution....
maintenant il faut savoir si la liaison IPad / TV peut être via APPPLE TV ou uniquement HDMI..

avec la clef TURBO H264 les conversions sont rapides et efficaces soit dit en passant...

sinon la solution de JAILBRAK de l'AppleTV

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h50 ----------

pour IPhone & IPad

http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/vlc-streamer-free/id410036516?mt=8


----------



## annaf415 (29 Mars 2012)

Je viens d'acheter d'occasion une apple TV noire 1ère génération ( la génération juste avant  la nouvelle qui vient juste de sortir) . Peut-on la jailbeaker ? 
Cette manip nécessite-t-elle d'acheter encore des soft etc. ? 
Merci de m'informer ! 

Sur l'emballage Apple himself, c'est quand même écrit : 
"Rent and instantly watch the latest Hollywood movies and TV shows in stunnig HD. Stream video from Netfix and TYouTube, and play music, and photoslideshows from your computer. All over your Wi-fi wireless network"

Faudrait savoir ????? 

Merci de vos réponses ! 

af


----------



## George78 (30 Mars 2012)

... faut pas convertir, faut être maso pour faire ça !..
Perso, j'ai liquidé toute ma collec de DVD et j'ai tout ripé sauvegardé sur Time Capsule en fichier .iso, et VLC Streamer rebalance le tout facile sur la télé en fichier natif et á la volée comme le dit AZTT. Air Video est plus convivial et fait le même job que VLC Streamer mais Air Video ne prend pas en charge les .iso, par contre il est  meilleur dans la gestion des sous-titres. Air Video et VLC Streamer sont tous les deux dispos en version gratuite d'évaluation et pas cher á acheter sur l'Apple store. Attention que AirPlay n'est pas dispo en version gratuite sur VLC, on ne peut que voir sur son iPad ou iPhone, fait payer pour AirPlay chez VLC pour rebalancer vers la télé. La limitation chez Air Video est qu'on n'a accès qu'á 4 fichier vid.. Pour moi c'est les deux meilleurs..


----------

